# Australian Baha’i Family Members Anxiously Waiting



## RonPrice (Jun 21, 2009)

Readers at this site might be interested in the following news item hot off the press this week 12 to 19 June 2010.
--------------------------------
Australian Baha’i Family Members Anxiously Waiting

SYDNEY, 12 June 2010

Roya Kamalabadi of Melbourne and Amin Tavakoli of Adelaide face anxiety today. They wait as they have been waiting for more than two years. Mrs Kamalabadi, a mature-age pharmacy student, is waiting to learn the fate of her sister, Fariba, who will face trial in Branch 28 of Iran’s Revolutionary Court in Tehran today Saturday, 12 June 2010.

“My sister, Fariba is an angel, who has dedicated her entire life to the education and service of her fellow countrymen. Her only crime is serving humanity and promoting love, unity, and fellowship among friends and foe,” Mrs Kamalabadi said recently.

Mr Tavakoli, a businessman, is in a similar position to Roya Kamalabadi. His brother, Behrouz, will appear in court today alongside Fariba Kamalabadi and five other long-imprisoned, innocent Baha’i leaders. “If I could have one wish, it would be to see him one more time,” Mr Tavakoli said. “I would hug him and put my ear to his chest and listen to the melody of his heart, a heart that plays the melody of love: love of God, and love of humanity,” he added.

Two of the other imprisoned Baha’i leaders also have relatives here in Australia. For more than two years the seven have been incarcerated in appalling conditions in Tehran’s notorious Evin Prison. At the first three sessions of the trial, on 12 January, 7 February and 12 April 2010, respectively, no evidence was presented to support several grave charges including: espionage, propaganda activities against the Islamic order, acting against the security of the country, and “spreading corruption on earth.”

The court date of 12 June 2010 coincides with the anniversary of last year’s controversial presidential election in Iran, as well as the global day of action aimed at calling attention to human rights abuses in Iran. The Australian Baha’i Community spokesperson Tessa Scrine said: “At the very least, the seven should be released on bail pending a prompt, fair and open trial that upholds international legal standards.” “Iran should know that its actions against these seven innocent people are being watched by the rest of the world” she said. 
Australian diplomats recently spoke out at the United Nations in the latest of the repeated official expressions of concern for the seven leaders by Australian Government representatives over the past two years. Resolutions of the Australian Federal Parliament and State Parliaments have called for their immediate release as have individual MPs from both major parties. The seven defendants are: Mrs Fariba Kamalabadi, Mr Saeid Rezaie, Mrs Mahvash Sabet, Mr Behrouz Tavakkoli, Mr Jamaloddin Khanjani, Mr Afif Naeimi, and Mr Vahid Tizfahm.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Readers wanting a fuller story with photographs and liniks can visit various internet sites. The Baha'is of Australia and the official international Baha'i site.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

It is too informative and iteresting.Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## RonPrice (Jun 21, 2009)

*Thanks, Barbaragabogrecan*

Thanks, Barbaragabogrecan.-Ron in Tasmania


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I am not a part of Bahai Community but I certainly know there is a Bahai Temple near Northern Beaches in Sydney. I wonder if you guys have been in touch? If not - you may wanna have a look into it.


----------



## RonPrice (Jun 21, 2009)

*Thanks Dexter*

Thanks Dexter---yes I know of the temple in Sydney. I've been there several times. It is often referred to by the Baha'is as "the silent teacher."-Ron in Tasmania


----------

